# How Many Times Have You Said No To Wife About Sex



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 29, 2015)

I am thinking like maybe 3 or 4 in 15 years. Could be less.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2015)

Never


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2015)

More than any self-respecting man should. She's a night owl, and I'm a fat old man who leaves for work before 6 am...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 29, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Never


Can you say that for her?


----------



## P-E (Jul 29, 2015)

Can we combine a couple of these threads? "do you refuse to worry your wife with how many times you have sex during the day."


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Never
> ...


Nope


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2015)

I wasn't really in the mood last night but Mrs Dex wasn't taking no for an answer. Glad she didn't.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 29, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I wasn't really in the mood last night but Mrs Dex wasn't taking no for an answer. Glad she didn't.




When did you take up fiction writing Dex?


----------



## NightWatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I am thinking like maybe 3 or 4 in 15 years. Could be less.


How did there get to be seven replies without, "I've never said no to your wife about sex!"?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2015)

sex on the couch is the best


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 29, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> sex on with the couch is the best


fixt


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > sex on with Mrs. Ram on the couch is the best
> ...


fixt


----------



## P-E (Jul 29, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> sex on the couch is the best


One hand or two hands?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > sex on the couch is the best
> ...


one hand. left-handed, but I have to sit on it for about a half-hour until it goes numb. that way it feels like someone else is doing it. I call it the stranger.


----------



## P-E (Jul 29, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


>


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 29, 2015)

I always wait till after he falls asleep so he can't say no.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 29, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> I always wait till after he falls asleep so he can't say no.




Let me guess, you were a Cosby Show fan growing up, right?


----------



## Freon (Jul 29, 2015)

After three "Couplings" in a six hour period, I normally beg for mercy...

YMZ, should you change you screen name to "FEWTS"? I knew a fighter pilot that had that as his call sign...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 29, 2015)

^ ? I don't know that one.



Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I always wait till after he falls asleep so he can't say no.
> ...


Especially his sweaters.


----------



## cement (Jul 29, 2015)

free entry when they sleep?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2015)

cement said:


> free entry when they sleep?




I think this may be close...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Guys know how to say no? News to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2015)

It usually depends on a couple of factors how clean is the house, was dinner adequately and timely prepared, etc.


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2015)

Directly proportional to sandwich quality?


----------



## Freon (Jul 30, 2015)

F**k'Em While They Sleep. I'm sure my friends mother was very proud.....


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 30, 2015)

Aunt Flow is visiting so Mrs. ptatohed offered me an h.j. last night. I did not say no.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> Aunt Flow is visiting so Mrs. ptatohed offered me an h.j. last night. I did not say no.






ummm, yeah, the line was probably a few steps back there buddy... although that statement is indicative that you guys have been married less that 5 years so enjoy them while you can I guess.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 30, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Aunt Flow is visiting so Mrs. ptatohed offered me an h.j. last night. I did not say no.
> ...


6 this Oct.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2015)

still newly weds. At 10+ years, if I want a HJ, I watch porn


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 30, 2015)

I hope the h.j.'s and b.j.'s don't stop. That would suck (pun not intentional) /


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2015)

silly potato head.... I would have pegged you as a realist


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2015)

It slows to a stop when you are not looking.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, thanks for the depressing news guys!



engineergurl said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Aunt Flow is visiting so Mrs. ptatohed offered me an h.j. last night. I did not say no.
> ...


Trust me, I kept it very G-rated. I could have gone many more steps over the line.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Now you're just bragging.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> Well, thanks for the depressing news guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to protect NJ's innocence?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2015)

Nothing is innocent in NJ


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 30, 2015)

No one took the bait on my Cosby sweater reference. We are definitely not newlyweds


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> No one took the bait on my Cosby sweater reference. We are definitely not newlyweds


I saw it, just didn't want to think about that. Especially since I've met Mr YMZ.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> I hope the h.j.'s and b.j.'s don't stop. That would suck (pun not intentional) /


depends on the woman my friend.


----------

